# Health issues observed in cockatiels



## Gops1979 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I have observed 3 issues in birds (cockatiels & Budgies) and have listed the same below. Would you people help me with the solution please

* Most budgie and cockatiel chicks have its fingers twisted inwards(Curled toes) like the one shown in this image --> http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt271/gopinathv/images.jpg


1) What could be the cause ?
2) What should be the treatment ?

* Many cockatiels chicks have bald head and neck. They lack feathers from head down the neck till the point where wings are attached. As shown in this image --> http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt271/gopinathv/DSC06472.jpg

1) What could be the cause ?
2) What should be the treatment ?

* This disease is observed mostly in albino cockatiels. They have tiny pox kind of formation all over body. So whenever we handle them, these tiny pimples break and very little blood is seen ozing out. And one of the avian vet suggested it to be Vitamin A deficiency and suggest Cod liver oil as medicine. Any suggestion or views about this please ?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Well, first off, whomever is calling lutino cockatiels albinos, is unfamilair of mutations, or this is taken from very old, out dated info, especially with the cod liver oil info. Beta carotene is a far better source for Vit a defeciency. 

Curled toes is a result of early malnutrition.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Lutinos are prone to balding or poor feathering at the back of the head. All birds feathers are layed out in tracts on the body, with space between the rows that is unfeathered..


----------



## Gops1979 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok.. Can you suggest some solution please ?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here are some pix's I just took of the pin feather growth pattern on the body. The areas in between may later fill in with down feathers. This is consistant with most mutations and birds. As you see there are areas around the neck and body that do not have feathers. But once the pin feathers are fully out these feathers do cover the non feathered areas.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*Ok.. Can you suggest some solution please ?*_
*----------------------------------------*

I read that you were planning to wash the bird on the other forum. The reccomended cxleanser would be Dawn dishwashing detergent. A little can be diluted and massaged into the affected area if oil is soiling the feathers. Wait a minute and then rinse with warm water. If it is just the tail and area above it, it can be rinsed under running water. *BUT...care must be taken* to not let the bird get chilled, and to keep in a warn area til dry.

As to a suspected vita A defeciancy, when in doubt please go to a vet to find out if this is a real problem or imagined.


----------



## Gops1979 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Srtiels.. After lot of observation i found that my tiel is not going near the affected area (around its tiel) which i thought must be wounded or damaged to clean or to preen.. so i feel thats usual and no need to give a bath..

Thanks a lot for your suggestion..

I have another question.. I have been breeding a pair of tiel almost an year.. Now i've introduced another pair in the same cage.. After which i see both the male tiels are restless and keep chasing each other.. because of which female tiels are scared.. Is this normal.. If i have 2 pairs of tiels, then how many nest boxes should be provided ?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to your cage...how big is it? With 2 pair in the same cage you'd like at least 4' in length. But, if the other pair has never been set up it might be wise to first set them up in a separate cage to see how they do and if they can sucessfully raised a clutch. You'd have better success in a small colony situation if both pairs were bonded and had been good parents. Initially one pair will be dominant, and once that is established then both pairs get along well.


----------



## Gops1979 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah ok.. My cage is about 3.5' in length..


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That may be fine in size...providing 1 pair is already bonded. This pair will be the dominant pair and pick out their nestbox first. Keep the nestboxes spaced as far apart from each other as possible. If you want you can add an extra nestbox as to offer more of a choice.


----------

